# motor bike importation



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

We have just had our belongings shipped out to Cyprus and him indoors has now decided he would like to have his old motor bike transported. (!!) Does anyone know if it is just a case of arranging for shipping or are there any other legal requirements/costs to be taken into account. Thanks Anne


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

hi i will be moving over to cyprus in the next few weeks and ill be shipping my stuff in a 40ft container. i will be setting up my own business in cyprus custom painting and repairing bikes. i have at the moment about 7 bikes that i'll be importing. i have an expat bike dealer contact who's been in paphos for the last 12 years who advises me that when the bikes arrive in cyprus there will be import duty and re-registration fees to pay. this all depends on engine size etc. but as most of my bikes are scooters the charges will be around £130.00 each. if you need any more info just let me know?
regards darren


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

I know it's not quite the same but I shipped a Piaggio MP3 in my container when we moved over here from California. It's taken 7 months and it's still stuck in a paperwork black hole in customs. Fortunately they gave me a document that allows me to use the bike on California license plates while they sort it out. They are now telling me I need to get a Certificate of Conformance from the manufacturers before I can register and tax the bike here in Cyprus. It has been one hurdle after another. They also want me to pay 900euro for import and VAT. I'm tempted to just dismantle the damn thing and sell it as spares.


----------



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

RHODES4712 said:


> hi i will be moving over to cyprus in the next few weeks and ill be shipping my stuff in a 40ft container. i will be setting up my own business in cyprus custom painting and repairing bikes. i have at the moment about 7 bikes that i'll be importing. i have an expat bike dealer contact who's been in paphos for the last 12 years who advises me that when the bikes arrive in cyprus there will be import duty and re-registration fees to pay. this all depends on engine size etc. but as most of my bikes are scooters the charges will be around £130.00 each. if you need any more info just let me know?
> regards darren


Hi Darren, thanks for your reply. The bike in question is a 1959 Triumph Speedtwin 500cc. Is it possible for my husband to talk to you please? We are based in Hunmanby, Filey. Our phone no is 01723 890045
AnneMaria


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

And what does all this have to do with 'Motor Bike Importation'?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Quite right Terry. The posts are now where they belong in the Tykes club


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

totorama said:


> I know it's not quite the same but I shipped a Piaggio MP3 in my container when we moved over here from California. It's taken 7 months and it's still stuck in a paperwork black hole in customs. Fortunately they gave me a document that allows me to use the bike on California license plates while they sort it out. They are now telling me I need to get a Certificate of Conformance from the manufacturers before I can register and tax the bike here in Cyprus. It has been one hurdle after another. They also want me to pay 900euro for import and VAT. I'm tempted to just dismantle the damn thing and sell it as spares.


Have you spoken to Gwenny at Red Tape Services ?
She might be able to help you with your problem.
I used her for my importation and registration and she was great. 
Her office is in the centre of town . 
I will be using her again when I bring over my Triumph Tiger 955i 

Good luck.


----------

